# Uterus size with twins



## Xpecta

Hi, You guys seem like you would be more knowledgeable than Google on this subject...

I'm convinced I'm having twins (As I'm sure you hear a lot on these threads) Not because of my symptoms, but for other reasons. So the reason I'm posting is because I want to know how much faster the uterus actually grows compared to a singleton. I know that it's most likely based on a woman to women standard, but I'm 7+3 and I already feel a very heavy and big uterus like I was about 15 weeks with a singleton. Would it grow that fast? I can feel it when I lay on my side or if I sit with my feet up. That sort of thing. It's definitely not a bloat. I don't have a scan until I'm almost 11 weeks I believe. But I can't find anything about it on Google, so I guess I'm mainly just curious.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## amjon

I was HUGE at 7 weeks in my 2nd pregnancy (and baby had even died by then). With my twins I wasn't any bigger than with my second pregnancy (single baby) until MUCH later on. Most of it at that point is bloat anyway. My uterus didn't pop out until 10 weeks with the twins, so just a couple weeks before normal (and it was my 4th pregnancy in less than a year).


----------



## Xpecta

Well, I know it's not bloat. I was bloated, but it went down. Plus it's how it feels, not how it looks. My other thought is that this is my 5th pregnancy (3rd viable) so I thought maybe that had something to do with it as well.


----------



## MommyGrim

I think it depends on your body. This is my second pregnancy and I didn't actually start showing until around 13w, but I didn't 'pop' until 18w, now I'm as big as I was when I was 27w with DD! Since you have two kids already, I would most likely assume it's just your uterus expanding earlier since it's done it already. It's still possible it's multiples but I don't think you could base it solely on how big you are :flower:


----------



## Xpecta

Yeah, I agree. I'm just so curious about everything twins related and there's hardly anything online. So I came to the source


----------



## sugarplumbum

I was not too big early on, more bloat than anything! I was just so tired, that was really the only difference for me. xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

It will likely be because you've been pregnant a few times before. One, two, three, four babies in there won't make much of a difference to the size of your uterus so early on. Remember that baby is only the size of a blueberry :) Let us know though!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun. That sensation of a heavy, large uterus you describe always kicked in for me at around 8wks, be it singles or twins. I knew my last pregnancy would be a miscarriage because I didn't get that feeling and the embryo wasn't growing and developing as it should.

It is a strange but reassuring feeling for me. Aside from just feeling crappy and sick, it's the first moment when I actually feel pregnant. It wasn't bloating, but more like I had a giant sized ball bearing sitting down low on my bladder. Good luck either way xx


----------

